# snowboarding near Toronto?



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

I might be heading to Toronto at the end of December. Are there any good places to hit within a couple hours of Toronto? I'll be coming up from the NYC area.

I did a search, but did not find much. 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

just north of toronto there are good places. 
blue mountain
mt. saint louis moonstone
snowvalley
hourseshoe
dagmar (closer to toronto)
lakeridge(right near dagmar)


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey there, check out Toronto Ski and Snowboard Club for a complete list of mountains around Toronto.

Blue Mountain is probably the most popular destination (Intrawest owned, so it's got the nicest village). Overall, the hills in Toronto are pretty flat compared to Quebec and BC.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

In NY off the 86 is *Holiday Valley* 1.5 south of Toronto. As good as it gets in these parts. Today was off the hook.


----------

